# a couple questions



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

I did not really know what topic to put this under, hope this is OK

1. Is it normal for rats to sleep on their stomachs with their heads hanging down over a ledge? Mine seem to do that ALL the time. They will hang out on a level, stick their head through the trap door to the next level and conk out. I have observed this in my healthy rats, but I have also observed it in rats that have a lot of discharge due to URIs. I was wondering if lowering their head was a sign of trying to drain fluids.

2. Have any of you ever had luck with 'bonding pouches?" the idea is that you can slip your fuzzy into a small pouch-like pocket with a strap and carry them around with you so to assist in bonding. One of my old boys will be losing his cage mate to ZGT soon, and I am trying to make plans for him so that he is not lonely. He has never accepted my other rats, and I don't feel comfortable getting any more at this time as my husband and I will be moving soon and we do not know where we will end up. It is just not responsible to take on any more right now. It seems like they would want to jump out of the pouch and create a dangerous situation because of falls. Has anyone ever tried this?

Thank you for your input!


----------



## jetta360 (Dec 21, 2010)

The first question I can't help you with...my girls love to sleep all curled up, one of my boys likes to sleep stretched out though (he has no levels)

As for the second question...when I first got my girls I had one of those scarves that has all the puzzles coming off of it that's made like a tube? Anyways, folded in in half and put my head through the hole...it worked great! They would just sleep in there for hours. And since it was a continuous loop all the way around my neck, they couldn't jump or fall


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I have never used a bonding pouch, but it could be worth a try. I carry my rats on my shoulder when we go places.

For the sleeping..rats sleep in every imaginable position, so there shouldn't be a problem, but best wait for someone else to confirm.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Our rats are healthy and active but they will occasionally sleep as you mentioned yours do, but usually they sleep in a hammock.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I saw all three of my rats sleeping like that last night, so it's fine. Lol, such sillies.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am using a bonding pouch as I type this with a VERY skittish foster.
It is a god send, he is so skittish he feels very secure in his pouch, and the more I use it with him the more confidant he gets and he is starting to poke his head out more and more.

I HIGHLY recommend them for people with skittish rats, baby rats,elderly rats who might be a little more fragile. Or just someone who wants to bond with rats without carrying them , it gives me 2 free hands 
They are no more dangerous then them jumping out of your hands.

I also use a regular cube, tie a ribbon through the loops and use that the rats love that.


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the replies! I will again be able to enjoy watching my rats sleep with their heads hanging without panicking lol

How deep are yalls pouches? I made one last night to test out and it is about 9" deep but little Megatron kept trying to jump ship. He was good for the first few minutes, then he decided that it was time to grab onto mama with razor sharp claws and go mountaineering. I am going to try again tonight. I hope he takes to it well, I will be able to have him out so much more if he enjoys it!


----------



## jburgess (Apr 13, 2011)

A lot of pouches i see have zippers so they cannot get out... they still feel and hear everything but cannot escape... if your handy with sewing you could sew a pouch with a mesh "window" for them to see whats going on too!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I would not want to put zippers on that.

Where have you seen ones with zippers? all the one I have seen don't have zippers


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Personally, I would recommend a nice strong Velcro. Maybe double flaps so the critters can't get out.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The point is not so they can't escape, in fact that would probably make them more uncomfortable.

The point is to have the rats close to you in a secure place, if they want to get out they can.


----------



## MoonRatZee (May 1, 2011)

I just got my first rats this past Sat. and the were very skittish when we brought them home. Today, I used a bonding pouch that I made and it worked MIRACULOUSLY. They spent maybe 5-10min. curled up in there cleaning, then they crawled out with a completely different demeanor. They were crawling all over us, rolling on their backs for tummy scritches - they spent a good hour on the couch with us, not scared in the slightest! I'm definitely sold on the bonding pouch.


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW ok, I really want this to work now! I made a pouch the other day and have tried it several times. Each time I have mixed results. He either tries to jump out immediately or he curls up and goes to sleep. I guess I will just keep making attempts, I really hope this works!

I tried a small pet carrier that I picked up at Petsmat a few years ago for bonding and it was awful. It Zippered shut and was like one of those small dog carriers that you carry like a purse. I tried it with one rat and promptly returned it to the store. I put her in and within about one minute she started chewing on the screen window trying to get out. I took her out before any damage was done and the pet store took it back. After that I do not want to try trapping him in. I actually really like it when he pokes his head out the top to say hello, I just don't like it when he tries to dive out!

Thank you for the input though, any little bit helps and I really appreciate all of the suggestions! Maybe through a little research, trial and error I can design a really nifty pouch for owner and rat!


----------



## brass_gears (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, I've never used a "bonding pouch" or heard of one for that matter...

I Imagine that the way your rats sleep is normal...

Mine sleep in all sorts of ways:
Spread out on their stomachs
on the backs with all four paws in the air
curled up with eachother
wrapped in a towel

perhaps most common though, sleeping curled into a ball with theirs heads tucked between their front legs.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Love that, so cute hehe. I have caught my rats in every strange angle you can imagine LOL. It's like rat yoga.


----------



## Qku. (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh, I'm glad you asked your first question because one of my rats constantly sits in that position. They have a level which has holes in it, and almost every time she's on there she sticks her head through one of them and keeps sitting that way. But I think she's just fond of sticking her head in things, because the always finds places to do that..
But it seems to be kind of normal, then.


----------

